# F5 buried in snows Habitat flats



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'v seen the trailer and it looks like a cool movie. What are some reviews on the DVD F5 buried in Snows by Habitat Flats.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Best snow vid out there, puts snowstorm to shame deff. worth the money.


----------



## SEEK &amp; DECOY (Oct 26, 2008)

Deffinatly worth the money! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Great DVD hands down.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

definetely some great footage of piles of birds working feet down...but in my opinion, edited too heavily to promote certain products while hiding others that they use. still one of the top 2 or 3 videos for snow goose hunting overall though. after you watch it you will be hearing the phrase "KW-1 Groundforce" in your sleep.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

The best video in my opinion was Snow Storm, but this is right up there with it. They do some serious damage on a few flocks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ehhhhhhhhhhh. ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Severe weather warning. Chances of tornadoes touching down all over Missouri.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Good video they pile up alot of birds but way too much emphasis on the guide portions. If I wanted to know what guiding was like I would either become one or pay one to hunt with. Bottom line is with snow goose videos I want kills and lots of them.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

really good vid, the reason why theres an emphasis on the guide portion is to promotore there guide buisness weird :roll: thats prolly in there top 5 reasons why the made the dvd


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

gamberc said:


> really good vid, the reason why theres an emphasis on the guide portion is to promotore there guide buisness weird :roll: thats prolly in there top 5 reasons why the made the dvd


I agree.....which is why it is borderline Spam.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Spam? But if your watching the video (which was produced because of their guide service) aren't you choosing to be advertised to? 
I thought it was a great video with some incredible footage.
Right now there is an archery show on by Double Bull blinds and they are promoting Double Bull Blinds....odd


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess it would only be spam if there is a link here to go to watch it.

Great decoying shots.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

KEN W said:


> gamberc said:
> 
> 
> > really good vid, the reason why theres an emphasis on the guide portion is to promotore there guide buisness weird :roll: thats prolly in there top 5 reasons why the made the dvd
> ...


yeesh... relax.
Same could be said about nearly every thread on here. Theres countless threads talking and posting links about decoys, calls, videos etc. without those threads this place wouldnt exist.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > gamberc said:
> ...


I am relaxed....maybe you should read my last post????ONLY spam IF there would be a link taking you to their website.


----------



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

the last hunt in the video is bated but other than that its a great vid


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

snodak said:


> the last hunt in the video is bated but other than that its a great vid


 :lost: :bs:


----------



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

honestly was next time you watch the video in the last hunt they never show the ground


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

How do u "bait" geese? unfill a bin and pour all of it out there the week before? makes no sense.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> How do u "bait" geese? unfill a bin and pour all of it out there the week before? makes no sense.


I prefer to bait geese with a little "goose in heat" spray in the field. :rollin: :laugh:


----------



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

exactly you spread corn all over the ground. im serious next time you watch pay close attention they never show the ground in the last hunt


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

snodak said:


> exactly you spread corn all over the ground. im serious next time you watch pay close attention they never show the ground in the last hunt


I doubt it....no reason to start rumors


----------



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

freddy even admitted that the last hunt was no sh!t either


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> How do u "bait" geese? unfill a bin and pour all of it out there the week before? makes no sense.


Easily. You hunt a field that was never harvested but instead the standing crop was just cultivated or knocked down with a field roller


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Easily. You hunt a field that was never harvested but instead the standing crop was just cultivated or knocked down with a field roller[/quote]

But you cant really do that in the spring when, if you look around, everything is harvested. Im pppprrrreeeeettttttyyyyyy sure they would never do that


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> But you cant really do that in the spring when, if you look around, everything is harvested. Im pppprrrreeeeettttttyyyyyy sure they would never do that


Are you not from SD? Did you not hunt in SD this spring? Still gonna say everything is harvested in the spring? Heck, there is still a lot of standing corn that hasn't been harvested yet.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They can always get their crop off in the south. So a unharvested field is very unlikely.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not getting into the whole baited or not baited.

But driving through SD this spring chasing snow geese. I saw more standing crops than any other year. So someone rolling a field could happen.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Chuck Smith said:


> I am not getting into the whole baited or not baited.
> 
> But driving through SD this spring chasing snow geese. I saw more standing crops than any other year. So someone rolling a field could happen.


Very, VERY unlikely that someone would roll a field this early. Sure we are still harvesting corn, but we will be into the summer because insurance does not pay near as much as it should unless its harvested and yields are compared. We got tracks put on three 9870 JDs and the other two 9860s have the oversized duals on them to get the crop out. There was alot of dropped ears in the headlands from the snow pulling it down, so it that is what you are talking about for baiting, its not much.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Farmers shouldn't even get an insurance check for not getting your crop off. :eyeroll:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Farmers shouldn't even get an insurance check for not getting your crop off. :eyeroll:


Yea, because they didn't wanna get there crop off???? It was too wet and too much snow. If it weren't for insurance every farmer would go broke when mother nature turns for the worst. You obviously not have much common sense or are delibertly slow. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosehunter21 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Farmers shouldn't even get an insurance check for not getting your crop off. :eyeroll:
> ...


Not getting corn off isn't an excuse, plant shorter day corn. That solves that problem. The only reason so much corn has popped up lately is because of the ethanol boom, because of that insurance payments for corn got better. I already know of a couple farmers that got turned down by the insurance companies, because everyone got their corn off and they didn't. I have common sense, and I'm not slow.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Farmers shouldn't even get an insurance check for not getting your crop off. :eyeroll:
> ...


if it weren't for crop insurance, we would have a lot more prairie around here... :stirpot:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

the professor said:


> goosehunter21 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


And alot less food.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

for most it had nothing to do with the moisture of the corn....the field conditions were too muddy to get in and get it off. Most people around fargo here were combining beans in the snow and by the time that was all done the first snow we got was 20 inches and was too deep and the ears were covered. It didn't matter what maturity corn you planted last year when you get a summer as cold as last it will never mature in time. Without crop insurance no one would hardly farm because the risk is too large when you have 400 dollars an acre into planting corn with hopes at that rate of even breaking even


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

SDwaterfowler said:


> SDcanadaKILLER said:
> 
> 
> > But you cant really do that in the spring when, if you look around, everything is harvested. Im pppprrrreeeeettttttyyyyyy sure they would never do that
> ...


I am from SD and i did see alot of cornfields standing still ......... IN WATER......... snow geese arent going to be like ducks and dive into STANDING corn. My grandpa is a farmer and we know everyone in the ***** County area. They arent going to knock down corn. They try as hard as they can to get it out. We know farmers that put trax on 2 combines and rear wheel assist on another so they could get the corn out of the field. If they can get a roller out there they will try to get a combine out there.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Shorten the day corn you plant, or do some better crop management.


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Shorten the day corn you plant, or do some better crop management.


 :withstupid:

Don't know if anyone has ever suggested this to you (I'm sure they have), but you should really be a crop consultant. Shorter day corn is an EXCELLENT idea. I mean, by planting shorter day corn you can reduce the chance of rain by like 80% I've heard and guarantee that the conditions will stay fit all fall so you can get your crop harvested. My god, if only everyone would have done this last spring we wouldn't have gotten all of that fall rain and early snow!!!!! How could our farmers be so uneducated!?!?! Why don't you give me your name and number and I'll disperse it out to some of the area farmers so you can share your "shorter day corn rain/snow prevention plan" with them. You definitely have me sold! :rollin:

Wow.....are you serious here or are you just trying to stir things up?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I understand the acts of god part, but people keep extending the recommended day corn for their area. Go ask around, what day corn where they planting say 10 years ago to now, or even 5 years ago. It has increased dramatically. Sure genetics have gotten better, but if you can't get your corn off in the fall because of snow, you shouldn't get a check. Snow happens every year. Most of farming now days is figuring out how to screw the insurance companies. If its a late spring, either plant beans or shorten up your day corn. Its not rocket science. :down:


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

So, back to the ORIGINAL thread..... I like the vid...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not a farmer,so I don't know a thing about field corn.....but I have been planting sweet corn for 30 years.Over 30 different varieties.This year I have 3 varieties ranging from 65 days to 85 days matureity.

Doesn't field corn have different maturity days for different varieities?Wouldn't it make sense to plant shorter term corn when we have late spring field conditions?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> I'm not a farmer,so I don't know a thing about field corn.....but I have been planting sweet corn for 30 years.Over 30 different varieties.This year I have 3 varieties ranging from 65 days to 85 days matureity.
> 
> Doesn't field corn have different maturity days for different varieities?Wouldn't it make sense to plant shorter term corn when we have late spring field conditions?


Yes, you are right about the varied day corn. But the longer day corn, your get more bushel's so that's why people keep stretching the day corn they plant. But the insurance pays so good for corn, so why wouldn't you take the free money over actually making it? I know that crop insurance is needed for people to keep farming, and I have listened to our crop adjuster tell me stories of what people do to legally screw the insurance companies. It just bothers me that people think that the government owes them something.

Like 12-15 years ago, there was a clause in a durum contract, that if your didn't get it harvested, there was a huge pay out, so people didn't put fertilizer on, broadcasting it instead of seeding it, never sprayed, and then burned it down. 100% legal, but your still screwing the insurance company.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I finally watched the vid and thought it was way overrated. Nothing footage wise I haven't already seen from those guys as far as decoying birds. On the guide stuff?.....cry me a river, I don't care if you only get two hours of sleep a night because you have to keep moving your full-body spread. Seriously, you couldn't pay me to hunt day after day with full-bodies in the spring. :beer:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

You could pay me to get 2 hours of sleep each night and move a full body spread every day in the spring!!!!! :beer: Well, maybe not if my friends sold sock decoys. oke: LOL!!! To each his own......

INhonker1


----------



## Devon D. Charette (Apr 20, 2010)

KEN W said:


> gamberc said:
> 
> 
> > really good vid, the reason why theres an emphasis on the guide portion is to promotore there guide buisness weird :roll: thats prolly in there top 5 reasons why the made the dvd
> ...


Can you really blame the guys, they are trying to make a successful guiding business and what better way to do it than make a video that people can watch and enjoy, which in turn will help advertise for them as well. You have to remember you are buying a video that has their business name right in the subtitle...I think I would put two and two together and realize that there is going to be some emphasis put towards their company.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

PJ said:


> On the guide stuff?.....cry me a river, I don't care if you only get two hours of sleep a night because you have to keep moving your full-body spread. Seriously, you couldn't pay me to hunt day after day with full-bodies in the spring. :beer:


I agree 100%


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

$625 per person/day and a 3 day minumum. 5 person group minimum. I know they have expenses and a lot of guide services have a tough go but I bet you could find a way to do what they do . If a group of 8 books for the 3 day minimum and you're a guide/owner you gross 15k by wednesday and bring in another group for Thurs-Sun of 6 guys and you bring in another 11-12k and figuring your clients did well I bet there are some large $ tips. Multiply that by 3-6 fields at a time (I have no idea how many they run) and you could convince me to do it if I had a stake in it.


----------

